# BMW at the 85th Geneva International Motor Show 2015



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

I thought the M2 was supposed to ne announced at this show?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Gary J said:


> I thought the M2 was supposed to ne announced at this show?


That seems early to me. They're not starting production for the US until November 2015.

Tim


----------

